# Connor McGregor continues to be a piece of shit



## TiggerNits (Apr 5, 2018)

https://sports.yahoo.com/dont-surprised-conor-mcgregor-never-fights-ufc-215213451.html

He got in to a press conference, ambushed some fighters heading to a bus, there a dolly and other shit at the bus and injured some folks with his Entourage.


----------



## LulzKiller (Apr 5, 2018)

conor*
im a pedantic cunt


----------



## TiggerNits (Apr 5, 2018)

Irish too poor to afford the extra n, ey? Noted.


----------



## Coconut Gun (Apr 5, 2018)

Prime example of a potato nigger.


----------



## H4nzn0 (Apr 5, 2018)

The story because OP forgot



> Conor McGregor has been mostly great for the UFC during his nearly five years as part of the promotion. On Thursday, though, he undid every bit of goodwill he built up in becoming MMA’s biggest star.
> 
> The incident did incalculable damage to McGregor’s reputation, as well as that of the UFC. But there was other serious damage inflicted, as well. Two fighters, Alex Caceres and McGregor teammate Artem Lobov, lost a fight. Another, Michael Chiesa, who was cut by broken glass caused by things thrown at the bus window, needed medical attention and his fight with Anthony Pettis is in jeopardy.
> 
> ...


----------



## Autistsforuganda (Apr 6, 2018)

Can somebody please put Mcgregors face on this irishman?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GUgWcDR3BNo


----------



## TiggerNits (Apr 6, 2018)

And now he's in jail

https://web.archive.org/web/2018040...n-ufc-dana-white-says/?utm_term=.a418581960f0



> Mixed martial arts fighter Conor McGregor turned himself into police Thursday and was arrested and charged with three counts of assault and one count of criminal mischief after his role in a fracas that left UFC fighter Michael Chiesa in the hospital with a facial laceration. The incident took place after a media event ahead of Saturday’s UFC 223 at Barclays Center in Brooklyn, N.Y.
> 
> According to the Independent, McGregor was held overnight and remained in police custody early Friday morning as he awaited a court appearance in Brooklyn. MMA Fighting reports that Cian Cowley, McGregor’s SBG teammate, also was charged with one count of assault and one count of criminal mischief over the incident.
> 
> ...


----------



## Lipitor (Apr 6, 2018)

TiggerNits said:


> And now he's in jail
> 
> https://web.archive.org/web/2018040...n-ufc-dana-white-says/?utm_term=.a418581960f0


Do you think anyone messed with him in jail?


----------



## TiggerNits (Apr 6, 2018)

Lipitor said:


> Do you think anyone messed with him in jail?


I honestly hope so, but I doubt it. People in the small lock up would be star struck


----------



## Lipitor (Apr 6, 2018)

This is really bad... He was set up to be the biggest fighter in the world (may even be). It's not just about how much he'll lose when everyone on that bus slaps him with a lawsuit, it's about how many future fight opportunities he lost by doing this. Yea these crazy antics will probably rile up some UFC fans and make him more popular, but in the long run the UFC organization can't promote a guy whose doing the kind of unsportsmanlike things he's doing. All the surge from that mayweather fight is probably gone now, looks like UFC will turn their back on him rather than let him and his antics be the face of their organization.


----------



## JustStopDude (Apr 6, 2018)

Lipitor said:


> his is really bad...



The big problem is that he will not be able to easily get work visas. 

So unless UFC  or any promoter for that matter wants to do an event in Ireland, it will be extremely difficult to schedule a fight for him because he can get stopped and denied at point of entry.


----------



## DragoonSierra (Apr 7, 2018)

I call roids


----------



## Flowers For Sonichu (Apr 7, 2018)

Mike Tyson spent 3 years in prison for rape and grossed nearly $100 mil for his comeback fight.  McGregor will fight again and make more money than ever before when all of once all of this gets resolved.  I doubt he will fight in the US again on the grounds that he most likely won't be able to get a work visa, but he will make a shitload of money fighting on PPVs shot in Eastern Europe.


----------



## IAmNotAlpharius (Apr 13, 2018)

This reminds me of the flashgitz video on McGregor...

https://youtu.be/HzKTK0024kw


----------



## Darndirty (Apr 13, 2018)

Connor vs khabib in Russia by the end of the year, you know how much money this asshole is gonna make? I'll watch it...


----------



## Hollywood Hulk Hogan (Apr 13, 2018)

Darndirty said:


> Connor vs khabib in Russia by the end of the year, you know how much money this asshole is gonna make? I'll watch it...


I hope Khabib smashes his ass


----------

